# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Finasteride or Dutasteride?

## redy

So,

I'm currently taking finasteride..

I started 3 weeks ago, and this week I will be starting 1mg a day, as I have been sort of "ramping up" from .25mg EOD.

Before I get further into the treatment...
I understand the differences between Dut and Fin by what I read from google.. but is there a need to take one or the other?

I am 21 and have pretty bad recession to like a nw2 with thinning behind and a nw 1 with thinning behind on each side, and I have been applying minox twice a day and just started using 1% keto shampoo 3x a week.

Is there adverse effects if I switch from one to the other or no since they are doing very similar things?

This whole balding thing is a ticking timebomb, and I want to make sure I'm doing everything I can to fix this mess while I still have a decent chance to do so...

Thanks!

----------


## BudskiiHD

> So,
> 
> I'm currently taking finasteride..
> 
> I started 3 weeks ago, and this week I will be starting 1mg a day, as I have been sort of "ramping up" from .25mg EOD.
> 
> Before I get further into the treatment...
> I understand the differences between Dut and Fin by what I read from google.. but is there a need to take one or the other?
> 
> ...


 Well, theoretically you should get more side effects from DUT since it lowers DHT by a greater amount. Unless your hairloss is super aggresive, fin is perfectly fine to maintain hair.

----------


## redy

> Well, theoretically you should get more side effects from DUT since it lowers DHT by a greater amount. Unless your hairloss is super aggresive, fin is perfectly fine to maintain hair.


 What is defined as super aggressive?

I'd say my hairline was at nw1 level about 3 years ago, and I only noticed it when the thinning on the left side started happening a few months ago because of how I wear my hair.

----------


## BudskiiHD

> What is defined as super aggressive?
> 
> I'd say my hairline was at nw1 level about 3 years ago, and I only noticed it when the thinning on the left side started happening a few months ago because of how I wear my hair.


 I would define super aggressive as follicles being really sensitive to DHT. So even small amounts of DHT would will make you lose your hair.

But NW1->NW2 in three years, not aggressive at all.

Finasteride is perfectly fine for you.

----------

